# Internal Wing Chun



## Snowy (May 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Here is an interesting video from my Sifu.

It highlights the importance of internal structure and proper relaxation.

<br>





Enjoy!


----------



## hunt1 (May 10, 2013)

Not enough of this out there.


----------



## mook jong man (May 10, 2013)

Your learning from one of the best there is Snowy , you are very lucky.
Instructor Tony has been training for many , many years , I think only Instructor Albert may have been training longer.

I met him in the late 90's when he came to the Sydney academy , he showed me how he can send his body mass into his arms.

He put up a Dai Sau and I leaned on his arm and attempted to move him , despite leaning on his arm  with my full body weight and me about 45 degrees to the floor I could not move either him or his arm.

It was freakish , it was like he had put his whole body mass into the contact point of our arms.

He has a wealth of knowledge and practical skill , and to top it off he is just a very nice man.


----------



## blindsage (May 12, 2013)

It does look and sound just like Taiji principles.  He's damn good.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2013)

I like this

There are a couple of guys in my area (who are senior students of Jack Ling who was a student of Leung Sheung) one was my second Wing Chun sifu and they do things very similar to this. My second sifu was demonstrating a response to multiple attackers and I have never seen a Wing Chun person respond in such an incredibly relaxed manor and I see the same thing here and it is similar to taijiquan


----------



## Snowy (May 12, 2013)

Sifu Tony is extremely relaxed. I once threw a punch at him which he met with a bong sau, and it felt like my lower back muscles got flipped upside down.

He is one of the reasons why I believe internal wing chun is such a necessary aspect of the whole system and should not be neglected.


----------



## StormShadow (May 13, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> Your learning from one of the best there is Snowy , you are very lucky.
> Instructor Tony has been training for many , many years , I think only Instructor Albert may have been training longer.
> 
> I met him in the late 90's when he came to the Sydney academy , he showed me how he can send his body mass into his arms.
> ...



When you can authentically kick massive amounts of @%^, you tend to be pretty nice lol


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## WingChunIan (May 16, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> Your learning from one of the best there is Snowy , you are very lucky.
> Instructor Tony has been training for many , many years , I think only Instructor Albert may have been training longer.
> 
> I met him in the late 90's when he came to the Sydney academy , he showed me how he can send his body mass into his arms.
> ...



It isn't physically possible to transfer your mass into your arms. IMO what you were experiencing is the solid skeletal alignment (aka structure), ability to relax antagonistic muscles and sensitivity to feel changes in direction of force and hence realign the structure of an experienced practitioner


----------



## WingChunIan (May 16, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> I like this
> 
> There are a couple of guys in my area (who are senior students of Jack Ling who was a student of Leung Sheung) one was my second Wing Chun sifu and they do things very similar to this. My second sifu was demonstrating a response to multiple attackers and I have never seen a Wing Chun person respond in such an incredibly relaxed manor and I see the same thing here and it is similar to taijiquan


All Wing Chun should be physically and mentally relaxed, it is the source of the short range power that we use. However it should also be accompanied by a focused aggression which many (including those training wing chun and trying to replicate it) mistake for tension and muscular power.


----------



## mook jong man (May 16, 2013)

WingChunIan said:


> It isn't physically possible to transfer your mass into your arms. IMO what you were experiencing is the solid skeletal alignment (aka structure), ability to relax antagonistic muscles and sensitivity to feel changes in direction of force and hence realign the structure of an experienced practitioner



Maybe not physically.
But mentally , he focuses his (Nim Lik ) thought force and it goes there to the contact point.


----------



## Mauthos (May 16, 2013)

Nice, great stuff, thanks for sharing, interesting to watch from a non wing chun point of view.


----------

